# PainKiller Jane Premise



## Courtney White (Apr 2, 2007)

Getting excited about some PainnKiller Jane!  Here;s the premise for anyone who doesn't know about it-

SCIFI.COM | Painkiller Jane


----------



## dustinzgirl (Apr 2, 2007)

One of the things I LOVE about the sci fi channel is the manner in which they portray women. Most shows tend to box women into thier functional female role, but not sci fi. They just break the whole premise alltogether. I am very excited about Painkiller Jane, it looks like Sci Fi has another winner! Now, if we could only talk them into bringing back Farscape.....

Loken is definetly an actress you should not underestimate. She is pretty, tough, and smart. The kind of role model I would want for my daughter, especially in an age where so many role models are just icky.

Read up on Loken at SCIFI.COM | Painkiller Jane


----------



## Connavar (Aug 12, 2007)

So how is the series? Any good?


----------



## purple_kathryn (Aug 12, 2007)

i watched a few episodes but to be honest I found it a bit dull

It reminded me a bit of Alias


----------

